# motor con resolver



## cash7 (Dic 22, 2007)

Hola a todos, quisiera comentarles que estoy metido en un proyecto de un elevador usando PIC, pero el motor que debo usar posee un resolver en vez de un tacometro o encoder, me han comentado que existe un circuito para convertir la señal senoidal del resolver en una señal de pulsos como la de el encoder.

Entonces si alguien puede orientarme acerca del tema se lo agradeceria mucho, pues no encuentro información suficiente, y no deseo adquirir el convertidor.

Gracias.


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

No te voy a mentir, pero me llama la atención, ¿¿que es el "resolver"?.. y si lo sacas y le ponés un encoder?


----------



## heli (Dic 28, 2007)

Efectivamente, se llama convertidor analógico-digital. Fuera bromas, necesitas convertir las dos señales del resolver (que van desfasadas 90 grados) a digital. Con el esos datos en digital ya sabes exactamente (dependiendo de la resolución del convertidor) en que posición está el resolver. Si usas dos convertidores de 10 bit + signo tienes 1024 puntos por cada cuadrante: una barbaridad!
Puedes utilizar un circuito específico para esa misión como el AD2S90AP: http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,AD2S90,00.html 
que te digitaliza las dos fases y proporciona una salida série de posición con 12 bits, u otros similares en :http://search.analog.com/search/default.aspx?query=resolver+encoder&local=en
PD: *ciri*, un resolver es un tipo de sensor de posición angular, parecido al encoder, pero que proporciona posición absoluta analógica (el encoder es digital y puede ser absoluto o incremental). Se trata de una bobina excitadora que alimenta a otras dos bobinas desfasadas 90 grados, la componente que cada una de las dos bobinas recibe es proporcional a la posición angular del rotor. Se usa, evidentemente, para conocer la posición angular de un motor o eje al que se acopla. La ventaja es que da una salida en valor absoluto y que la precisión no depende del resolver, que es analógico, sino del convertidor AD al que se acopla, pudiendo alcanzarse más de 65536 puntos por vuelta.


----------



## ciri (Dic 28, 2007)

heli dijo:
			
		

> PD: *ciri*, un resolver es un tipo de sensor de posición angular, parecido al encoder, pero que proporciona posición absoluta analógica (el encoder es digital y puede ser absoluto o incremental). Se trata de una bobina excitadora que alimenta a otras dos bobinas desfasadas 90 grados, la componente que cada una de las dos bobinas recibe es proporcional a la posición angular del rotor. Se usa, evidentemente, para conocer la posición angular de un motor o eje al que se acopla. La ventaja es que da una salida en valor absoluto y que la precisión no depende del resolver, que es analógico, sino del convertidor AD al que se acopla, pudiendo alcanzarse más de 65536 puntos por vuelta.



Gracias, ahora si entendí...

Pero pregunto, eso está metido dentro del motor? o es un acople aparte, porque por lo que veo cash7 no necesita tantos puntos de control y por ahí lo puede extraer y colocar un encoder, tal vez es más fácil.. no se.. solo ideas... hasta acá llegue..


----------



## heli (Dic 28, 2007)

Los resolver suelen usarse en robots o sistemas donde hace falta una y alta precición angular, para cosas más sencillas es mucho mejor un encoder. Aunque en precisión tienen muchas ventajas son difíciles de usar por el tema de la conversión AD, que además de tener bastantes bits ha de ser muy rápida.
Si el uso del resolver no es una consideración de diseño yo prescindiría de él y usaría un encoder. o interruptores en cada posición de parada (como hacen los ascensores reales). También puede usarse un simple detector de cruce por cero y detectar sólo dos o cuatro posiciones  por vuelta del motor.


----------



## javierrbo (Dic 24, 2008)

que tal yo tambien acaba de adquirir un motor brushless el cual tiene un resolver (abajo pon las imagenes de estas cosas) no las tome con camara las encontre en la web pero son identicas
bueno, bueno la verdad yo tampoco se como conectar y usar el tal resolver el cual tiene 6 cables y ni se cual es vcc gnd , etc

tengo entendido que  para mi caso el cual es un motor brushless necesito usar afuerza el resolver para saber la posicion del eje generar secuencialmente en encendido y apagado de las bobinas (este motor trae 3 cables grueso en otro conector aparte los cuale sson para las bobinas )
Hay otros motores que traen 3 senores de efecto hall y con ellos se cordina en encendido y apagado de las bobinas)  
tambien encontre por ahi en la web información de motores brushless que en ves de tener resolver, o sensores de efecto hall se pueden usar 3 sensores opticos 
mi pregunta es, realmente  se puede hacer esto?


----------



## javierrbo (Dic 25, 2008)

aqui pongo las imagenes del motor, el resolver y de un modulo igbt con el cual encenderia y apagaria las bobinas del motor y llevaria 3 ademas tambien pongo un pdf, en la pagina 13 me dice que a un motor brushless en lugar de encoder o  esto muy novedoso(resolver) le puedo poner 3 sensores opticos para detectar la posicion y con ello generar la secuencia de encendido y apagado de los igbts (echarlo a andar)
aa el resolver tiene un diametro exterior de 6cm y el motor pesa 13 kilogramos y mide de largo 32 centimetros


aver si alguien me puede puede ayudar con lo de los sensores opticos


----------



## javierrbo (Dic 25, 2008)

pdf con información de motores brushless


----------



## javierrbo (Dic 26, 2008)

Porfa alguien si me puede ayudar en saber como conectarle algun sersor al este motor brushless que tengo que me detecte la posicion del eje para con ello generar la secuencia de encendido de las bobinas ya que este motor solo trae el resolver y en primera no se ni como se conecta y buscando información en internet acerca de esto que por cierto es algo escasa encontre que es muy complejo y costoso el circuito y ademas el motor no trae sensores de efecto hall ya que he visto que la mayoria de los motores brushless trae 3 sensores de efecto hall pero este no.


----------



## Guest (Dic 26, 2008)

heli dijo:
			
		

> un resolver es un tipo de sensor de posición angular, parecido al encoder, pero que proporciona posición absoluta analógica (el encoder es digital y puede ser absoluto o incremental). Se trata de una bobina excitadora que alimenta a otras dos bobinas desfasadas 90 grados, la componente que cada una de las dos bobinas recibe es proporcional a la posición angular del rotor. Se usa, evidentemente, para conocer la posición angular de un motor o eje al que se acopla. La ventaja es que da una salida en valor absoluto y que la precisión no depende del resolver, que es analógico, sino del convertidor AD al que se acopla, pudiendo alcanzarse más de 65536 puntos por vuelta.



Gracias, en las sombras a veces hay gente que tambien tiene dudas.


----------



## javierrbo (Dic 27, 2008)

como conecto el reolver, sabes de alguin integrado o circuito que me sirva y como lo conecto al resolver ?
cualquier información me sera de gran utilidad


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 13, 2009)

""se vale cualquier aportacion""


----------



## josebaalday (Mar 13, 2010)

Alguien sabria como controlar la posicion del rotor de un motor brushlee mediante un resolver?¿que calculos, elementos o terminos abria q tener en cuenta y como sabria la posicion exacta en la que se encuentra el rotor para poner el motor en marcha.

Si alguin podria ayudarme le agradeceia mucho!


----------



## Oslo (May 17, 2014)

Hecha un ojo a está pagina. 

Saludos

http://controlsciences.com/synchro_resolver_digital.php


----------

